# Fiabe



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2022)

Il libro da bambini sulla rabbia postato da Omicron mi ha fatto pensare alle fiabe che mi avevano colpita da bambina.
La fiaba “Fantaghirò persona bella“ . Non la elaborazione nella fiction Mediaset.
Nella sostanza Fantaghirò si veste da maschio, poi incontra il principe che, per farla rivelare, le lancia una mela. Fantaghirò apre le gambe per accogliere la mela nella gonna che non ha, contrariamente a ciò che avrebbe fatto un maschio che le avrebbe chiuse per non farla cadere.  Io da bambina con la gonna chiudevo le gambe. Continuavo a leggere e rileggere per capire perché mai una femmina avrebbe dovuto aprire le gambe


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2022)

Per parlare di un’altra fiaba devo raccontare un episodio (per me) drammatico. @Etta pensaci! 
Al mare andiamo a pranzare in pineta per sfuggire al caldo. Ci sono i tavoloni da pic-nic e crolliamo addormentati, mentre i bambini giocano vicini 7 anni e mezzo e quasi 4. Io proprio per due minuti. Mi risveglio e i bambini non ci sono più. Sì sono addentrati e persi nel bosco. Li cerco e chiamo. Niente.
La faccio breve, ma ero disperata e ho chiamato la Forestale. I militari si stavano organizzando quando vedo arrivare mia figlia con il fratellino per mano.
Vado loro incontro in lacrime e mia figlia... “è stato semplice. Ho pensato di seguire il rumore delle macchine, poi dalla strada avrei ritrovato la strada” con una espressione che diceva “ho due genitori scemi”.
Da allora ho raccontato infinite volte Hansel e Gretel con una variante, non era Hansel il furbacchione, ma Gretel che imbrogliava la strega e salvava se stessa e il fratellino.


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

personalmente non ho fiabe che mi abbiano colpito
mia figlia però si fa raccontare o la storia della mamma anatra che perde gli anatroccoli o i tre porcellini, poi la notte si sveglia piangendo
ieri sera le ho raccontato la sua storia, quella di una bambina bella e felice che va al campus, in piscina e gioca con gli amici, stanotte non si è svegliata piangendo


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Agosto 2022)

a me le fiabe non sono mai piaciute...mi mettevano angoscia...avevo sempre paura che il finale potesse cambiare e che invece del per sempre felici e contenti venisse fuori un macello


----------



## spleen (3 Agosto 2022)

Da adolescente mi colpì molto Biancaneve di Leone Frollo... 

https://sbamcomics.it/blog/2015/08/28/strana-biancaneve/

Ma si sa, avevamo gli ormoni grossi come meloni...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Da adolescente mi colpì molto Biancaneve di Leone Frollo...
> 
> https://sbamcomics.it/blog/2015/08/28/strana-biancaneve/
> 
> Ma si sa, avevamo gli ormoni grossi come meloni...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> a me le fiabe non sono mai piaciute...mi mettevano angoscia...avevo sempre paura che il finale potesse cambiare e che invece del per sempre felici e contenti venisse fuori un macello


Lo sai che possono essere materia in psicoterapia?
Quali fiabe ti lasciavano angoscia?


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sai che possono essere materia in psicoterapia?
> Quali fiabe ti lasciavano angoscia?


no!!!! mi rifiuto di essere psicoanalizzata perché le fiabe mi mettevano angoscia


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> no!!!! mi rifiuto di essere psicoanalizzata perché le fiabe mi mettevano angoscia


Magari sapessi psicoanalisizzare! Non avrei i problemi economici che ho!


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari sapessi psicoanalisizzare! Non avrei i problemi economici che ho!


allora vuoi fare esperimenti su di me


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> allora vuoi fare esperimenti su di me


Ma no!
Qui raccontano il volume dello sperma o le esperienze di sesso di gruppo, non mi sembra impegnativo dire che si aveva paura del lupo o della strega.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Qui raccontano il volume dello sperma o le esperienze di sesso di gruppo, non mi sembra impegnativo dire che si aveva paura del lupo o della strega.


è un tranello...lo so già


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> è un tranello...lo so già


Vuoi litigare?


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuoi litigare?


No...guarda oggi sono in pace con me stessa...ora ci penso e poi ti dico che fiabe non mi piacevano e perché


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Agosto 2022)

Allora ho pensato bene bene...la cosa che sicuramente troverai strana è che per quanto riguarda Cappucce Rosso non mi piaceva perché finiva con il lupo sventrato...a ma quel lupo ha sempre fatto pena...mica è colpa sua se Cappuccetto ha una mamma che assomiglia a Etta che la manda nel bosco da sola.
Altra fiaba che non mi piace è Biancaneve...mi sta sulle balle lei...e dei nani non mi fido.
Intanto analizza queste


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2022)

@Vera esprimiti


----------



## Vera (3 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> @Vera esprimiti


Ma a me piacciono le fiabe originali.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (3 Agosto 2022)

A me le fiabe sono sempre piaciute. Il mio papà spesso le inventava. Ricordo ancora quando da piccola me le raccontava prima di dormire.
Le mie preferite Cenerentola, Biancaneve, La Bella e la Bestia e Riccioli d’oro e i tre orsi.


----------



## Lostris (3 Agosto 2022)

Io ero rimasta scioccata dalle fiabe senza lieto fine.

Gli elementi di esorcizzazione del male e della sua rappresentazione sono chiarissime, ma, cresciuta nel mio tempo, ero abituata alla versione Disney dell'"andrà tutto bene" indipendentemente dagli orrori, disgrazie, problemi presenti nel mezzo delle storie. E questo se vuoi era rassicurante.

Ricordo che quando lessi della Sirenetta (la mia preferita) finita in schiuma di mare restai basita. 

Poi da ragazza ho cominciato a cercare fiabe meno mainstream, storie un po' nuove, diverse.

Ricordo che trovai una raccolta di fiabe di autori vari interessante, perché dai titoli non ne conoscevo alcuna.
Ne ricordo una in particolare, Il giovane Re mi sembra si intitolasse (ma non c'entra Oscar Wilde), che parlava di questo ragazzino - futuro Re - terribile e cattivo, che commetteva gesti (tra l'altro ben descritti) davvero crudeli e cruenti nei confronti di animali e persone deboli - anziani, bambini, mendicanti.
Non ricordo la modalità ma viene punito, diventa una specie di mendicante (la classica purga e redenzione) e ci sono pagine e pagine di tutte le sfighe che gli capitano.
Come da copione si redime, cambia, capisce i suoi sbagli ecc ecc. Torna e in qualche modo sale al trono, diventa Re, festa grande e giubilo, perdonato e amatissimo.. insomma, il classico.
Peccato poi le ultime due righe. Ricordo che mi cadde la mandibola.

"Il giovane Re però era provato da tutto quanto aveva passato e dopo solo un anno morì. E il Re che venne dopo fu crudele e cattivo."


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Agosto 2022)

Io avevo un unico libro di fiabe, era il volume due dell’enciclopedia I Quindici.
Avendo solo questo, leggevo qui le mie fiabe, leggevo e rileggevo.
Non so dire quale mi piaceva di più, posso solo dire quale delle tre ricordo molto bene la trama forse perché lette piu‘ volte:

Riccidoro e i tre orsi
Rosaspina e Rapolina
I musicanti di Brema


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io avevo un unico libro di fiabe, era il volume due dell’enciclopedia I Quindici.
> Avendo solo questo, leggevo qui le mie fiabe, leggevo e rileggevo.
> Non so dire quale mi piaceva di più, posso solo dire quale delle tre ricordo molto bene la trama forse perché lette piu‘ volte:
> 
> ...


li ho anche io i quindici a casa


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> li ho anche io i quindici a casa


Siamo affini.
Me la dai?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (3 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io avevo un unico libro di fiabe, era il volume due dell’enciclopedia I Quindici.
> Avendo solo questo, leggevo qui le mie fiabe, leggevo e rileggevo.
> Non so dire quale mi piaceva di più, posso solo dire quale delle tre ricordo molto bene la trama forse perché lette piu‘ volte:
> 
> ...


A casa dei miei ho ancora quei libri. Che bel ricordo


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Siamo affini.
> Me la dai?



no


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2022)

Avevo aperto un altro thread sulle fiabe con questi risultati sconfortanti.
Mi sembrava chiaro dai miei primi due post che questo fosse per ridere.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no


Va che poi te la rendo, a me non serve mica tenermela.


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Va che poi te la rendo, a me non serve mica tenermela.


allora avresti dovuto chiedermi "me la presti?"


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Agosto 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> A casa dei miei ho ancora quei libri. Che bel ricordo


Poi avevo anche:

Conoscere

e in seguito

Il libro delle mie ricerche, comprato ad opuscoletti e fatto rilevare in cartoleria.

Preistoria ragazzi.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> allora avresti dovuto chiedermi "me la presti?"


Rettifico: mi dai una servitù di passaggio?


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Rettifico: mi dai una servitù di passaggio?


facciamo una permuta?


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> facciamo una permuta?


Cosa ti dovrei prestare io quindi?


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Cosa ti dovrei prestare io quindi?


ci penso


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ci penso


oh…calma con le richieste neh….


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> oh…calma con le richieste neh….


sono pretenziosa


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevo aperto un altro thread sulle fiabe con questi risultati sconfortanti.
> Mi sembrava chiaro dai miei primi due post che questo fosse per ridere.


Comunque io ti avevo preso sul serio...guarda a leggere le fiabe degli altri mi sono resa conto che anche riccioli d'oro non mi piaceva...mi sembrava una psicopatica...vorrà dire pur qual cosa di importante su di me...ed io che mi ero affidata a te pensando tu mi potessi aiutare a comprendermi meglio


----------



## Reginatriste72 (3 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Poi avevo anche:
> 
> Conoscere
> 
> ...


Ma conoscere aveva la copertina bianca? Dai miei c’è un enciclopedia ma non ricordo il titolo… e pensare che i nostri figli non sanno cosa vuol dire fare una ricerca su un enciclopedia


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Comunque io ti avevo preso sul serio...guarda a leggere le fiabe degli altri mi sono resa conto che anche riccioli d'oro non mi piaceva...mi sembrava una psicopatica...vorrà dire pur qual cosa di importante su di me...ed io che mi ero affidata a te pensando tu mi potessi aiutare a comprendermi meglio


Secondo me hai integrato sensazioni infantili frammentate con razionalità adulta.
Per cui per cui le tue affermazioni parlano di te adulta e non bambina.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Agosto 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ma conoscere aveva la copertina bianca? Dai miei c’è un enciclopedia ma non ricordo il titolo… e pensare che i nostri figli non sanno cosa vuol dire fare una ricerca su un enciclopedia


No rossa rigida e poi cartacea nera sopra.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Agosto 2022)

Io ne avevo uno con le fiabe di Esopo. Aveva dei bellissimi disegni.
Questo quando ancora non sapevo leggere.
Poi me ne fu regalato un altro con altre fiabe, quando avevo iniziato le elementari, per imparare/esortarmi a leggere, ma diciamo che l'approccio al mondo delle fiabe che ricordo è Esopo.

Forse una che mi inquietava, ora si aprono finestre nella mente, era _La Piccola Fiammiferaia_, che in effetti c'era prima delle elementari, me lo leggeva mia nonna.


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma a me piacciono le fiabe originali.


lo so.   per questo ti ho evocata


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io ne avevo uno con le fiabe di Esopo. Aveva dei bellissimi disegni.
> Questo quando ancora non sapevo leggere.
> Poi me ne fu regalato un altro con altre fiabe, quando avevo iniziato le elementari, per imparare/esortarmi a leggere, ma diciamo che l'approccio al mondo delle fiabe che ricordo è Esopo.
> 
> Forse una che mi inquietava, ora si aprono finestre nella mente, era _La Piccola Fiammiferaia_, che in effetti c'era prima delle elementari, me lo leggeva mia nonna.


Non voglio essere pignola, ma Esopo ha scritto favole, ovvero racconti con protagonisti animali a scopo pedagogico. Spesso a scuola si chiedeva riformulare la “morale della favola“.
Le fiabe sono quelle dei Grimm o Calvino ecc che derivano dalla cultura popolare e sono spesso intrise di magia o orrore.
Scrittori letterati di fiabe sono Perrault e Andersen, quest’ultimo con un moralismo cupo nordico.
La piccola fiammiferaia è di Andersen, così come Scarpette rosse (atroce) e la Sirenetta (atroce). 
Di Andersen mi affascinava L’Acciarino magico.


----------



## spleen (3 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non voglio essere pignola, ma Esopo ha scritto favole, ovvero racconti con protagonisti animali a scopo pedagogico. Spesso a scuola si chiedeva riformulare la “morale della favola“.
> Le fiabe sono quelle dei Grimm o Calvino ecc che derivano dalla cultura popolare e sono spesso intrise di magia o orrore.
> Scrittori letterati di fiabe sono Perrault e Andersen, quest’ultimo con un moralismo cupo nordico.
> La piccola fiammiferaia è di Andersen, così come Scarpette rosse (atroce) e la Sirenetta (atroce).
> Di Andersen mi affascinava L’Acciarino magico.


A me è piaciuto (oltre alla sopracitata Biancaneve  ) -La formica argentina di Calvino-
E poi, (lo so che non è una fiaba) Marcovaldo.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non voglio essere pignola, ma Esopo ha scritto favole, ovvero racconti con protagonisti animali a scopo pedagogico. Spesso a scuola si chiedeva riformulare la “morale della favola“.
> Le fiabe sono quelle dei Grimm o Calvino ecc che derivano dalla cultura popolare e sono spesso intrise di magia o orrore.
> Scrittori letterati di fiabe sono Perrault e Andersen, quest’ultimo con un moralismo cupo nordico.
> La piccola fiammiferaia è di Andersen, così come Scarpette rosse (atroce) e la Sirenetta (atroce).
> Di Andersen mi affascinava L’Acciarino magico.


Hai ragione Brunetta. Ma io quelle mi ricordo principalmente legate al mio essere bambina.
Quelle più in voga per bimbe con principi non mi coinvolgevano, la Sirenetta per dire mai sentita (nel mio essere bambina), percui non ti potrei parlare di qualcosa che per me non esisteva.


----------



## Tachipirina (3 Agosto 2022)

PINOCCHIO

da grande sono poi andata anche a Collodi a vedere il "paese di Pinocchio"

ho comperato anche IL COFANETTO dvd con ManfredI Mastro Geppetto  3 DVD (che trasmettevano in rai anni e anni fa ripetutamente)

quando mio figlio era piccolo a volte diceva "mamma basta cambiamo...."
ero entusiasta solo io evidentemente.

L'ho riguardato prima di Natale (da sola )


----------



## Tachipirina (3 Agosto 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> A me è piaciuto (oltre alla sopracitata Biancaneve  ) -La formica argentina di Calvino-
> E poi, (lo so che non è una fiaba) *Marcovaldo.*


fantastico libro, divertentissimo


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> PINOCCHIO
> 
> da grande sono poi andata anche a Collodi a vedere il "paese di Pinocchio"
> 
> ...


Ora fanno Pinocchio and friends


----------



## Tachipirina (3 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ora fanno Pinocchio *and friends*


chi sono i bugiardoni moderni??


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> chi sono i bugiardoni moderni??


I personaggi sono sempre gli stessi ma rivisitati 
Le storie totalmente inventate


----------



## Reginatriste72 (3 Agosto 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> PINOCCHIO
> 
> da grande sono poi andata anche a Collodi a vedere il "paese di Pinocchio"
> 
> ...


Ho anche io quel cofanetto  non lo vedo da un sacco di tempo!!


----------



## ivanl (3 Agosto 2022)

Collodi, che posto orrendo


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> A me è piaciuto (oltre alla sopracitata Biancaneve  ) -La formica argentina di Calvino-
> E poi, (lo so che non è una fiaba) Marcovaldo.


Non ricordo La formica argentina. La cercherò.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai ragione Brunetta. Ma io quelle mi ricordo principalmente legate al mio essere bambina.
> Quelle più in voga per bimbe con principi non mi coinvolgevano, la Sirenetta per dire mai sentita (nel mio essere bambina), percui non ti potrei parlare di qualcosa che per me non esisteva.


Mia madre mi raccontava i miti greci . Ognuno racconta ciò che preferisce.  Le fiabe le leggevo da sola.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> PINOCCHIO
> 
> da grande sono poi andata anche a Collodi a vedere il "paese di Pinocchio"
> 
> ...


La trasposizione di Pinocchio di Comencini è ineguagliabile.
Resta che da bambina Pinocchio mi aveva lasciata in lacrime.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia madre mi raccontava i miti greci . Ognuno racconta ciò che preferisce.  Le fiabe le leggevo da sola.


Io ti ho risposto proprio "a braccio", credo sia la prima volta in tantissimi anni che mi son trovata a ripensare alle fiabe e favole che conoscevo da bambina e come le vedevo da bambina. Partendo dal riferimento alla figlia di Omicron, che ha 4 anni se non sbaglio, il mio pensiero è andato a prima della scuola.
Probabilmente della stessa collana della Piccola Fiammiferaia avevo anche Cappuccetto Rosso, la copertina non era rigida, le parole erano fitte, più piccole rispetto ai libri della scuola elementare. Alcune cose poi erano state date a mia zia, quando nacquero i suoi figli. 
E rispondendo quelle che mi avevano colpito di più erano le favole di Esopo, non ci posso fare niente.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io ti ho risposto proprio "a braccio", credo sia la prima volta in tantissimi anni che mi son trovata a ripensare alle fiabe e favole che conoscevo da bambina e come le vedevo da bambina. Partendo dal riferimento alla figlia di Omicron, che ha 4 anni se non sbaglio, il mio pensiero è andato a prima della scuola.
> Probabilmente della stessa collana della Piccola Fiammiferaia avevo anche Cappuccetto Rosso, la copertina non era rigida, le parole erano fitte, più piccole rispetto ai libri della scuola elementare. Alcune cose poi erano state date a mia zia, quando nacquero i suoi figli.
> E rispondendo quelle che mi avevano colpito di più erano le favole di Esopo, non ci posso fare niente.


È interessante, come ti piacessero gli animali e gli insegnamenti.


----------



## spleen (4 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La trasposizione di *Pinocchio di Comencini è ineguagliabile.*
> Resta che da bambina Pinocchio mi aveva lasciata in lacrime.


A me colpì molto la ricostruzione rigorosa ma accorata di quell' Italia post unitaria.
Non credo nessun altro abbia mai toccato quelle vette di ricostruzione ambiantale storica.


----------



## LucyLiu (4 Agosto 2022)

il romanzo Cuore vale come libro di "favole"? 
penso di averlo letto 1000 volte, pianto altrettante volte


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2022)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> il romanzo Cuore vale come libro di "favole"?
> penso di averlo letto 1000 volte, pianto altrettante volte


No. È letteratura per bambini.








						L' invenzione degli italiani. Dove ci porta Cuore - Marcello Fois - Libro - Einaudi - Super ET. Opera viva | IBS
					

L' invenzione degli italiani. Dove ci porta Cuore  è un libro di Marcello Fois pubblicato da Einaudi  nella collana Super ET. Opera viva: acquista su IBS a 12.00€!




					www.ibs.it


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2022)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> il romanzo Cuore vale come libro di "favole"?
> penso di averlo letto 1000 volte, pianto altrettante volte


Io leggevo a loop Sangue romagnolo.


----------



## LucyLiu (4 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. È letteratura per bambini.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo sapevo, ma era l'unico libro che girava per casa quando ero piccola... 
i miei genitori erano dei tipi molto "pratici", poco inclini alle "frivolezze"...  
ho recuperato da grande


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2022)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> lo sapevo, ma era l'unico libro che girava per casa quando ero piccola...
> i miei genitori erano dei tipi molto "pratici", poco inclini alle "frivolezze"...
> ho recuperato da grande


È stato aspramente criticato per i valori che voleva trasmettere. Ma ai bambini piace.


----------



## danny (5 Agosto 2022)

P


Brunetta ha detto:


> La trasposizione di Pinocchio di Comencini è ineguagliabile.
> Resta che da bambina Pinocchio mi aveva lasciata in lacrime.


Pinocchio è un capolavoro per tutte le età. 
Il film di Comencini, pur non fedele al libro, meraviglioso.


----------



## spleen (5 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È stato aspramente criticato per i valori che voleva trasmettere. Ma ai bambini piace.


Si sa che Dio Patria e famiglia sono in disuso presso chi ci vorrebbe senza Dio, senza Patria e senza famiglia, ma c'era un'Italia da costruire nella narrazione laica.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Si sa che Dio Patria e famiglia sono in disuso presso chi ci vorrebbe senza Dio, senza Patria e senza famiglia, ma c'era un'Italia da costruire nella narrazione laica.


Infatti.
Penso che De Amicis sia andato oltre la sua intenzione dichiarata e consapevole. Ho visto bambini sudamericani piangere leggendo Dagli Appennini alle Ande (esageratemente drammatico e irrealistico) perché, al di là della intenzione educativa e strappalacrime, ha espresso i bisogni affettivi dei bambini, la paura dell’abbandono senza farli sentire totalmente impotenti, né, come nelle fiabe classiche, in balìa del pensiero magico, ma parte attiva nella loro vita. 
Non ho ancora letto il saggio di Fois.


----------



## spleen (5 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Penso che De Amicis sia andato oltre la sua intenzione dichiarata e consapevole. Ho visto bambini sudamericani piangere leggendo Dagli Appennini alle Ande (esageratemente drammatico e irrealistico) perché, al di là della intenzione educativa e strappalacrime, ha espresso i bisogni affettivi dei bambini, la paura dell’abbandono senza farli sentire totalmente impotenti, né, come nelle fiabe classiche, in balìa del pensiero magico, ma parte attiva nella loro vita.
> Non ho ancora letto il saggio di Fois.


Il primo libro che lessi in assoluto fu ventimila leghe sotto i mari. 
Fantastico!  
Cuore mi sono sempre rifiutato di leggerlo, già allora non sopportavo certe cose...


----------



## omicron (5 Agosto 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Il primo libro che lessi in assoluto fu ventimila leghe sotto i mari.
> Fantastico!
> Cuore mi sono sempre rifiutato di leggerlo, già allora non sopportavo certe cose...


io il libro Cuore l'ho letto più volte, ma alle elementari, poi ho letto Pancreas


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Il primo libro che lessi in assoluto fu ventimila leghe sotto i mari.
> Fantastico!
> Cuore mi sono sempre rifiutato di leggerlo, già allora non sopportavo certe cose...


Nei propri ricordi si è sempre più piccoli di quello che realmente si era. Forse perché ci vogliamo narrare precoci o perché vogliamo vedere i figli più grandi.
Io mi sono resa conto che attribuivo certe mie letture a età più precoci. Poi le ho associate a certi eventi (traslochi ad esempio) e mi sono resa conto che non avevo dieci anni, ma tredici perché nella crescita convivono in noi il bambino e il preadolescente e poi l’adolescente. Per cui ci si può innamorare e leggere fiabe, cominciare ad avere una idea di giustizia e “politica” del mondo e contemporaneamente ricercare avventura fantastica.
Avevo tentato di aprire un thread sulla pretesa di trovare la propria visione personale o sociale o politica in un libro, mentre io ho sempre cercato la diversità.
Ricordo che da piccola (piccola davvero, ero alle elementari, lo so di certo per un trasloco) avevo letto un libro su una famiglia di pesci. Certamente era letterariamente una schifezza  (niente a che vedere con Verne che pure leggevo) ma a un certo punto moriva il papà pesce e la mamma pesce invitava il pesciolino a mangiarlo insieme a lei. Il mio primo moto di orrore, direi condivisibile , era sparito quando la mamma pesce aveva spiegato che era un modo per far vivere il papà dentro di loro e non lasciarlo mangiare da altri pesci. 
Per me bambina era stata la migliore lezione di antropologia che avrebbero potuto farmi con documentari sulle popolazioni del mondo. Infatti lo ricordo.
Ecco Cuore è un libro che è stato demolito negli anni sessanta per la sua retorica e la definizione degli alunni in buoni e cattivi, è famoso Elogio di Franti di Umberto Eco https://gabriellagiudici.it/umberto-eco-elogio-di-franti/
Ma invece i bambini vogliono che vengano descritti i bambini cattivi per sapere che loro sono buoni.


----------



## danny (6 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Penso che De Amicis sia andato oltre la sua intenzione dichiarata e consapevole. Ho visto bambini sudamericani piangere leggendo Dagli Appennini alle Ande (esageratemente drammatico e irrealistico) perché, al di là della intenzione educativa e strappalacrime, ha espresso i bisogni affettivi dei bambini, la paura dell’abbandono senza farli sentire totalmente impotenti, né, come nelle fiabe classiche, in balìa del pensiero magico, ma parte attiva nella loro vita.
> Non ho ancora letto il saggio di Fois.


Cuore mi puacque molto da bambino, era un libro vecchio di mia madre,  chissà dove è finito. 
Ora ne ho un'edizione speciale,  da collezione. 
Un giorno lo rileggerò. Chissà se il buon ricordo che ho verrà riconfermato?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Cuore mi puacque molto da bambino, era un libro vecchio di mia madre,  chissà dove è finito.
> Ora ne ho un'edizione speciale,  da collezione.
> Un giorno lo rileggerò. Chissà se il buon ricordo che ho verrà riconfermato?


Con lo spirito critico adulto si vede come lo ha visto Umberto Eco: una retorica patriottica sconvolgente.
Ma, mi ripeto, è sempre interessante calarsi in un’altra epoca e viverla e comprendere che la visione del mondo era diversa. Non deve corrispondere tutto a ciò che pensiamo noi.
Altrimenti non potremmo leggere neppure l’Iliade o Marquez.


----------



## danny (7 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con lo spirito critico adulto si vede come lo ha visto Umberto Eco: una retorica patriottica sconvolgente.
> Ma, mi ripeto, è sempre interessante calarsi in un’altra epoca e viverla e comprendere che la visione del mondo era diversa. Non deve corrispondere tutto a ciò che pensiamo noi.
> Altrimenti non potremmo leggere neppure l’Iliade o Marquez.


Può servire anche a capire la retorica di oggi.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Può servire anche a capire la retorica di oggi.


La retorica attuale è insopportabile


----------

